# ecran de mon emac sur mon televiseur



## ch'dan (4 Décembre 2004)

slt a tous 
j'ai un petit souci,j'ai acheter un adaptateur video ref:m9109G/A chez apple center mais le probleme c'est que ça ne marche pas 
on me dit d'aller dans les preferences systemes dans moniteur ensuite de cliquer sur "detecter les moniteurs "
le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas "detecter les moniteurs"dans les preferences
si quelqu'un peut m'aider
merci d'avance
ch'dan


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

Clique sur "afficher  moniteurs dans la barre des menus" (Toujours dans préférences système)

Dans la barre des menus tu auras l'icone moniteurs, et là ça devient accessible  Comme ça, plus besoin à l'avenir de passer par les prefs syst

ENJOY


----------



## spitfire378 (4 Décembre 2004)

salut à toi normalement tu devrais voir cette fentre la et apres ba c'est tou bete


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

petites différences selon les Macs... Ici powerbook...


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

Explique nous comment tu as fait tes branchements sur ta TV. Cable/adaptateur/péritel/reglage TV etc....


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> petites différences selon les Macs... Ici powerbook...


Il a un eMac...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il a un eMac...



J'avais vu 
Je mesuis dit que ça pouvait toujours servir...


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

La recette de la panette au brocciu aussi ça peut toujours servir.


----------



## ch'dan (4 Décembre 2004)

merci de vos reponses 
mais le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas ça dans les preferences moniteurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La recette de la panette au brocciu aussi ça peut toujours servir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

ch'dan a dit:
			
		

> merci de vos reponses
> mais le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas ça dans les preferences moniteurs



Ah.... Peux-tu alors faire une copie écran de ce que tu as?


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2004)

Pourrai-tu me dire la configuration de ton emac...


----------



## ch'dan (4 Décembre 2004)

impossible de vous envoyer une capture d'ecran 
ça ne marche pas


----------



## ch'dan (4 Décembre 2004)

power pc g4 700 mhz
256mo sdram
version 10,3,6


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2004)

Lu'

J'ai bien peur que tu ne saura pas l'utiliser pour la recopie vidéo sur l'écran... 
J'avais acheté ce petit adaptateur afin de voir sur ma télé des truc que je faisait avec le Emac. N'ayant pas encore eu mon emac car il était en réparation, j'avais essayer ce petit adaptateur sur l'emac de mon père qui à un Emac 700 Mhz (Le emac 700 à une carte graphique qui ne permet pas la recopie vidéo (Ge force)). Lorsque je l'avais branché, rien ne se passait. Et dans les préférence rien non plus....

Dès que j'ai eu mon Emac de retour, j'ai desuite essayer le cable, et dès l'avoir brancher, l'ordi change sa résolution automatiquement, et dans préférence, il y à le choix de la résolution,....
L'Emac 1 GHz permet la recopie video car il possède un ati 7500 qui lui permet. 

D'ou là Remarque faite par apple concerant l'adaptateur : 

Je cite : 

" L'adaptateur vidéo pour iBook, PowerBook G4 (12 pouces), eMac (AVEC AIRPORT EXTREME), ou iMac 17 pouces (1 GHz) a été spécialement conçu pour permettre aux utilisateurs de se connecter aux périphériques équipés d'une sortie S-vidéo ou composite. Le câble adaptateur vidéo se branche sur le port vidéo mini-VGA intégré à l'arrière des ordinateurs cités plus haut. Le port vidéo prend en charge les sorties VGA, S-Vidéo et vidéo composite....

IMPORTANT : 

nécessite un iBook sans bouton de réinitialisation externe, un PowerBook G4 12 pouces (867MHz), UN EMAC (AVEC AIRPORT EXTREME), ou un iMac 17 pouces (1GHz) avec port mini-VGA."


----------



## ch'dan (4 Décembre 2004)

donc j'ai aucune chance
je te remercie beaucoup pour cette reponse
pourtant apple center de lille (qui vient d'ouvrir ) m'a certifier que ça marcher pour emac
ou sont les bons vendeur !!!!!
tchao


----------



## Apca (4 Décembre 2004)

Ca marchait pour un truc (Je sais plus quoi exactement), mais pas pour la recopie vidéo sur un autre écran


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

ch'dan a dit:
			
		

> pourtant apple center de lille (qui vient d'ouvrir ) m'a certifier que ça marcher pour emac


Ca marche, mais pas sur *tout* les modèles d'eMac. Ils ont oublié de te demander de quel modèle il s'agissait...


----------



## Yip (4 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La recette de la panette au brocciu aussi ça peut toujours servir.




zyva, balance


----------



## noz (5 Décembre 2004)

'lut !
M'étant fait avoir également comme toi il y a quelques temps, cet adaptateur marche effectivement sur les emacs, MAIS (et c'est en général ce MAIS que les revendeurs ne connaissent pas, merci la fnac, ou on tendance à oublier, merci les revendeurs apple) uniquement à partir des emac 2003, donc avec carte graphique ATI (le tien a une NVIDIA logiquement, comme celui que j'avais) et un proc 7455 (le tien a un 7450). Le slot existe bien sur le côté de l'emac, mais j'imagine qu'il a été posé au départ par apple "par anticipation", donc pas de bol mais ta carte ne supporte pas la recopie vidéo... Mais bon, cet emac reste une super bécane ! (surtout avec un bon paquet de ram...)


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2004)

noz a dit:
			
		

> Le slot existe bien sur le côté de l'emac, mais j'imagine qu'il a été posé au départ par apple "par anticipation", donc pas de bol mais ta carte ne supporte pas la recopie vidéo...


Non, le connecteur est là parce qu'il permet d'utiliser le cable VGA, autorisant la connection d'un moniteur externe en mode de recopie vidéo. Ce qui manque dans les première génération, c'est la sortie vidéo pour brancher sur une TV (sur le même connecteur mais avec un autre adaptateur). Ce connecteur n'est donc pas là que pour faire joli.


----------



## noz (5 Décembre 2004)

Donc sur cette ancienne génération on peut mettre un écran externe, mais pas une télé en fait ? Cool ça, je me coucherai moins bête dis donc...


----------

